# US citizen wanting to marry a UK citizen



## babystace806

Hi there,

I am in a situation where I could really use a live person's advice. 

My boyfriend and I have been together for almost two years. We met working overseas in Asia and lived there together for one year. He is from England and I am from America. We are both back in our home countries and have been back and forth to see each other for the last several months. 

We want to get married, but we aren't sure which country would be best to have the ceremony. Ultimately, we plan for me to move over to England with him permantely once we are married. 

I'm not sure if its easier for us to get married in the US and then apply for a spouse visa once we're married. Or, should we apply for a fiancee visa and then get married in England? The problem is that it seems like the fiancee visa takes ages to get and once we do get married, I'd have to wait another 2 months plus to get permission to work. Getting married in the US seems easier since he doesn't need a special visa, as he is not coming to stay permanently.

I'm so confused on a lot of the info for the spouse visa. I've had a hard time getting someone on the phone to get the proper info for my circumstance. It all seems so complicated. If anyone could help. I would be extremely grateful for the advice.

Thanks,

Babystace


----------



## izzysmum04

*I would say, from my own experience, if you already plan on getting married, it would be much easier to just get married in the US then apply for your spousal visa. That is what we chose to do, and it was easy as pie. It only took me about 4 weeks to receive my visa once we sent the application in. Of course that was 5 years ago. If you chose to do the fiance visa, you'll be paying out quite a bit, as you pay for the fiance visa, then have to get married within 6 months and then apply for the spousal visa. So it's double money within 6 months. Just a thought. Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide. *


----------



## Fatbrit

babystace806 said:


> Getting married in the US seems easier since he doesn't need a special visa, as he is not coming to stay permanently.


It's certainly going to be easier and quicker visa-wise for you both to move to England. 

If he's going to marry you in the US on a VWP entry, he needs some preparation. Whilst it's perfectly legal, he has no right of entry, and the intent to marry a USC raises the possibility of refused entry on the grounds that he may have immigrant intent.

So, he needs to be thoroughly prepared to be able to prove he will be returning to the UK with you.


----------



## Lar

*US citizen wanting to marry UK citizen*

My girl is UK and I'm US. Been together whenever we could since 2005. Getting married seemed like it was gonna be hard work, but there's an easier way.

I disagree about your guy coming over on a VWP to get married. *A bad move!*

I found this site where a girl tells you what you can and can not legally do. She BEEN there already! She's got a site up online called ukmarryinguscitizen. 

We 'get it' now. We'll take her advice and marry inside a month.


----------



## Fatbrit

Lar said:


> My girl is UK and I'm US. Been together whenever we could since 2005. Getting married seemed like it was gonna be hard work, but there's an easier way.
> 
> I disagree about your guy coming over on a VWP to get married. *A bad move!*
> 
> I found this site where a girl tells you what you can and can not legally do. She BEEN there already! She's got a site up online called ukmarryinguscitizen.
> 
> We 'get it' now. We'll take her advice and marry inside a month.


The site is full of falsehoods without even paying the bucks. Gawd knows what you get with payment. Apart from the unauthorized practice of law, I suppose! And absolutely no peer review.



> I've travelled to the US on the Visa Waiver Programme several times and have learned that is not legal to travel to the US on the VWP with the intention of marrying while you are here.


It is perfectly legal to enter the US on the VWP to get married. It is, however, fraudulent to enter the US on the VWP with the intention to remain. The OP is not proposing that, though.

Why is entering the US on the VWP a bad move? 
What is the "easier way"?
What is your relationship with the site quoted?


----------



## Davis1

For $5 I will tell the secrets of anything you could possibly think of...


----------



## ibmonir

*US citizen wanting to marry UK citizen*

I think what you've decided is right saveing time, so every thing is eassy while he's there in us whenever he has his valid visa, then the uk embassy will give you your spose visa quicker but if you both in uk fo him to get his paper done will be pain and alot of money plus waiting the home security appointments. 
pc/ ask there in us if he needs to prepare any documents before arrving it's also cheaper to get any paper done from the country of origin.


----------



## izzysmum04

*I absolutely agree with Fatbrit about that site. There is no "easier way" or "secret" about getting married in the US. How ridiculous!! 

My hubby (UK) and I have been there, done that! You can get married in the US without any sort of special visa. My husband and I got married in my home state of West Virginia in 2004. He entered the US without making any special arrangements for himself, such as a visa. He had a return ticket and that was all they needed as proof he would be returning to the UK. *


----------



## babystace806

izzysmum04 said:


> *I absolutely agree with Fatbrit about that site. There is no "easier way" or "secret" about getting married in the US. How ridiculous!!
> 
> My hubby (UK) and I have been there, done that! You can get married in the US without any sort of special visa. My husband and I got married in my home state of West Virginia in 2004. He entered the US without making any special arrangements for himself, such as a visa. He had a return ticket and that was all they needed as proof he would be returning to the UK. *


Thank you all so much for your advice! I did call US immigration and they said that he can come over on a visitors visa for the ceremony. So, you are right on that.

Another question we have though is in regard to the spousal application. What documents do we need exactly other than photos, passport copies, bank statements, proof of accomodation? Is there anything else you would suggest we put in the app to make sure its approved?


----------



## jlms

Marriage certificate!


----------



## izzysmum04

*Definitely what jlms said. You don't want to forget that. You don't have to do this, but I (and a few other expat friends of mine, as well) printed out some of the emails we had sent to each other, any cards, and a few pics of us together. All was returned safely to me. As I said you don't have to do that though. We just wanted to show that we were actually in a relationship prior to being married. Good luck with everything. *


----------



## ckarp73

I too am looking to move to the UK. I'm a US citizen and my boyfriend is Northern Irish. He's been here on a work visa for the past 4 years and we met almost immediately upon his entry and have been together ever since. Now he's got a job in the UK and I hope to move there within the next 6 months once he's settled. Would it be wise to get the Visitor Visa and see what happens? We don't want to marry here in the US esp not for the sole purpose of him being a citizen since we want to live in the UK and if he moved there after getting a temporary green card, he would be considered abandoning his Temporary US Citizenship and there would be problems upon re-entry. Any advise at all would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Bevdeforges

ckarp73 said:


> Would it be wise to get the Visitor Visa and see what happens? We don't want to marry here in the US esp not for the sole purpose of him being a citizen since we want to live in the UK and if he moved there after getting a temporary green card, he would be considered abandoning his Temporary US Citizenship and there would be problems upon re-entry. Any advise at all would be greatly appreciated...


Getting married in the US doesn't mean you are applying for a green card (or even, for that matter, entitled to one). It's entirely possible to get married in the US, apply for your visa to the UK and then move over there once the visa comes through.

Going over to the UK on a visitor's visa and then attempting to change status is probably the riskier approach. Though it involves a few more steps, you may want to consider going for a fiancé visa for the UK and then getting married in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## izzysmum04

*I agree with Bev. If you are planning on eventually getting married anyway, I would go with the fiance visa. It will be a lot easier and cheaper for you in the long run. If you go over on a visitor's visa and you definitely decide you want to stay, you would then have to return to the US to apply for a fiance visa. It cannot be applied for within the UK. Has to be done within your home country. Also, on a visitor's visa, you can't work, and you must also show that you have enough money on your own to support yourself for your entire length of stay, etc. This page gives all the details. Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide.  *


----------



## Fatbrit

ckarp73 said:


> I too am looking to move to the UK. I'm a US citizen and my boyfriend is Northern Irish. He's been here on a work visa for the past 4 years and we met almost immediately upon his entry and have been together ever since. Now he's got a job in the UK and I hope to move there within the next 6 months once he's settled. Would it be wise to get the Visitor Visa and see what happens? We don't want to marry here in the US esp not for the sole purpose of him being a citizen since we want to live in the UK and if he moved there after getting a temporary green card, he would be considered abandoning his Temporary US Citizenship and there would be problems upon re-entry. Any advise at all would be greatly appreciated...


This one's full of a few misconceptions from the US side -- I'm no expert on those from the British perspective, though. 

If he marries you here in the US, there is no need for him to do anything on the immigration side. Indeed, if the short-term plans are to live in the UK, it would be a waste of both money and time. The only possible exception to this would be if he were not currently in lawful status and wished to regularize his status before he left -- marriage to a USC is one of the few ways you can side-step the ban on reentry if you have incurred them.

There is no such thing as *Temporary* US Citizenship. An alien in the US marrying a USC would apply for permanent residency (of which the green card is proof of that status), and could only apply for naturalization as a USC 90 days before the 3rd anniversary of becoming a permanent resident.

There is no great issue relinquishing permanent residency. Fill in the appropriate form and send it back!


----------



## ckarp73

Fatbrit said:


> This one's full of a few misconceptions from the US side -- I'm no expert on those from the British perspective, though.
> 
> If he marries you here in the US, there is no need for him to do anything on the immigration side. Indeed, if the short-term plans are to live in the UK, it would be a waste of both money and time. The only possible exception to this would be if he were not currently in lawful status and wished to regularize his status before he left -- marriage to a USC is one of the few ways you can side-step the ban on reentry if you have incurred them.
> 
> There is no such thing as *Temporary* US Citizenship. An alien in the US marrying a USC would apply for permanent residency (of which the green card is proof of that status), and could only apply for naturalization as a USC 90 days before the 3rd anniversary of becoming a permanent resident.
> 
> There is no great issue relinquishing permanent residency. Fill in the appropriate form and send it back!



Thank you Fatbrit for your response. The information I gave came from an immigration attorney who stated that if we were to get married here in the US then relocate to the UK within two years he would indeed be considered abandoning his US Citizenship and it would make re-entry (for him) difficult. His Visa is still current so there are no immigration issues as of yet but he will be laid off soon which is why he found employment back in the UK as jobs here in the US are scarse, esp for those needing to be sponsored. Which is also why we visited the attorney in the first place, to see what our best courses of action could be. We'd both rather live in the UK so I was just curious if it made more sense/what would be easier for us: to marry here or marry there. Sorry for any misconceptions and again I thank you for your reply.


----------



## ckarp73

ckarp73 said:


> Thank you Fatbrit for your response. The information I gave came from an immigration attorney who stated that if we were to get married here in the US then relocate to the UK within two years he would indeed be considered abandoning his US Citizenship and it would make re-entry (for him) difficult. His Visa is still current so there are no immigration issues as of yet but he will be laid off soon which is why he found employment back in the UK as jobs here in the US are scarse, esp for those needing to be sponsored. Which is also why we visited the attorney in the first place, to see what our best courses of action could be. We'd both rather live in the UK so I was just curious if it made more sense/what would be easier for us: to marry here or marry there. Sorry for any misconceptions and again I thank you for your reply.




Also thank you ladies for your replies as well, I am new to this site and still learning how it works. The information given has been very valuable and I really appreciate you all taking the time to assist me. Cheers to all!


----------



## Fatbrit

ckarp73 said:


> Thank you Fatbrit for your response. The information I gave came from an immigration attorney who stated that if we were to get married here in the US then relocate to the UK within two years he would indeed be considered abandoning his US Citizenship and it would make re-entry (for him) difficult. His Visa is still current so there are no immigration issues as of yet but he will be laid off soon which is why he found employment back in the UK as jobs here in the US are scarse, esp for those needing to be sponsored. Which is also why we visited the attorney in the first place, to see what our best courses of action could be. We'd both rather live in the UK so I was just curious if it made more sense/what would be easier for us: to marry here or marry there. Sorry for any misconceptions and again I thank you for your reply.


As he's here legally at the moment and you're planning on moving out in the short term, there would, indeed, be no point in pursuing his US permanent residency.

The marriage is a separate issue. There is no legal problem with him marrying you in the US, and he will not need to change his current immigration status because of it. The question is whether you will be better served entering the UK as a married person or a fiancée. I bow to others opinions on that since it is not an area I know so much about.


----------



## Shipresa

I received my spouse visa on June 3, 2009.

I was living in UK with my then-fiance. We researched fiancee vs. spouse visa and since all the sites and info were conflicting, we consulted an attorney in the UK. His advice was if we are marrying, then simply do that and do the spouse visa. The Fiance visa required the same process, the same $$ AND if we married in UK, we'd need to go through the Registry Office AND do the COA which cost more $$. 

With that advice, we decided to holiday in USA, get married in my USA state (after ensuring the marriage is recognized in UK, which it was.)

We married on 17 May, my biometrics were done on 20 May, and finalizing all the docs (we had to wait 5 days for the certified marriage certificate), applied for the spouse visa on June 2 (via an agent who hand carried the docs after his professional review). June 3, the visa was placed in my passport.

I'd do it the same way again! We avoided the fiance visa process (essentially a duplication of spouse and $$), and the COA in UK.

The process was easy, but the documentation took months. We took 3 months to gather information, including joint bank accounts, adding me to council tax rolls - ANYTHING to prove you are in the marriage for MARRIAGE, not work, benefits or immigration. We also did a long narrative of our coming together, with pics of each of us with each other's parents (to prove it was for marriage and family, not immigration.) Your sponsor, too, must document how he/she can support you so UK is sure the spouse is not going to go on the UK dole. We also had recommendation and intent letters written by our employers and long-term friends willing to attest to our intentions. Documentation is key!


----------



## babystace806

Shipresa said:


> I received my spouse visa on June 3, 2009.
> 
> I was living in UK with my then-fiance. We researched fiancee vs. spouse visa and since all the sites and info were conflicting, we consulted an attorney in the UK. His advice was if we are marrying, then simply do that and do the spouse visa. The Fiance visa required the same process, the same $$ AND if we married in UK, we'd need to go through the Registry Office AND do the COA which cost more $$.
> 
> With that advice, we decided to holiday in USA, get married in my USA state (after ensuring the marriage is recognized in UK, which it was.)
> 
> We married on 17 May, my biometrics were done on 20 May, and finalizing all the docs (we had to wait 5 days for the certified marriage certificate), applied for the spouse visa on June 2 (via an agent who hand carried the docs after his professional review). June 3, the visa was placed in my passport.
> 
> I'd do it the same way again! We avoided the fiance visa process (essentially a duplication of spouse and $$), and the COA in UK.
> 
> The process was easy, but the documentation took months. We took 3 months to gather information, including joint bank accounts, adding me to council tax rolls - ANYTHING to prove you are in the marriage for MARRIAGE, not work, benefits or immigration. We also did a long narrative of our coming together, with pics of each of us with each other's parents (to prove it was for marriage and family, not immigration.) Your sponsor, too, must document how he/she can support you so UK is sure the spouse is not going to go on the UK dole. We also had recommendation and intent letters written by our employers and long-term friends willing to attest to our intentions. Documentation is key!


Is it true that in order for my fiancee to get married over here in the US, he has to come over on some special visa? I called immigration and a woman I spoke to said, no. But a friend of mine said he needs some petition. I thought he didn't need a special visa, as he is not residing here after we're married. I'm moving to the UK with him. Someone, please help me out here. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Shipresa

*Depends where your Fiancee is from*



babystace806 said:


> Is it true that in order for my fiancee to get married over here in the US, he has to come over on some special visa? I called immigration and a woman I spoke to said, no. But a friend of mine said he needs some petition. I thought he didn't need a special visa, as he is not residing here after we're married. I'm moving to the UK with him. Someone, please help me out here. I'd really appreciate it.


If your fiancee is a citizen of the countries in the VWP visa waiver programmer, then no, she/he can come to USA and do as they wish (including get married!)

If they aren't a VWP citizen, then they'll need a tourist or some such visitor visa.

My now husband is a UK citizen and we have no intentions to live in USA nor does he plan for a spouse visa to USA. He came as a normal 'tourist' visitor.... (prior to VWP he of course needed nothing whatsoever to come visit the US...)


----------



## izzysmum04

*Shipresa is correct, your fiance does not need any sort of special visa to marry you in the US. His return ticket to the UK is proof that he has no intention of staying. That was all that my hubby needed when he came over for our wedding. *


----------



## Fatbrit

izzysmum04 said:


> His return ticket to the UK is proof that he has no intention of staying.


It's certainly a proof, but not much of one since it is a requirement for VWP travel. I'd add a little more to be safe. Links such as a job and home to return to are good. Also, a working knowledge of how you are going to get your US spouse to the UK could tip a suspicious CBP officer in your favor.


----------



## ElleM

*Agent*



Shipresa said:


> I received my spouse visa on June 3, 2009.
> 
> We married on 17 May, my biometrics were done on 20 May, and finalizing all the docs (we had to wait 5 days for the certified marriage certificate), applied for the spouse visa on June 2 (via an agent who hand carried the docs after his professional review). June 3, the visa was placed in my passport.


*Can you tell me who the agent/company was that you used for this?? I am in the same situation, but am getting married here in London through COA-- but since I'm on a visitor visa I must return to US to apply for Marriage Visa (what a mess!  ) Obviously I want to get it done as quickly as possible so that I can come back to UK to be with my soon to be husband!!
Thanks *


----------



## ElleM

*Process*

Also can someone please breakdown the steps of the process for me? We're getting married here next week then I'm returning to US. I'm wondering what to expect upon return to US. I know I must fill out the application online, but after that I heard there is an interview? Do I send in all my supporting documents and visa application and then go to the interview? Or is the interview prior? Bit confused...
Just want to make sure that I prepare properly from here before getting there and realizing that I can't get it done in the period of time that I'm planning!
Thanks


----------



## Davis1

ElleM said:


> Also can someone please breakdown the steps of the process for me? We're getting married here next week then I'm returning to US. I'm wondering what to expect upon return to US. I know I must fill out the application online, but after that I heard there is an interview? Do I send in all my supporting documents and visa application and then go to the interview? Or is the interview prior? Bit confused...
> Just want to make sure that I prepare properly from here before getting there and realizing that I can't get it done in the period of time that I'm planning!
> Thanks


There are plenty of family based immigration web sites..some with flow charts that go thru the whole procedure step by step 
If you get lost hire a lawyer ..not a time to get lost


----------



## Shipresa

*Steps*

I sent a private message to you, Elle - of the agent in Los Angeles I used. But I wasn't thinking that you may not fall in that jurisdiction...

Anyhow, once married, we did this.

1. Get your certified marriage certificate. Be sure that it is the true one, not the souvenir type that you get when done. We were married in USA, so I'm not sure of the registry process and time involved here - ours took 10 days to be recorded by the county clerk then given to us with stamp and everything.
2. You may know this, but UK and US don't require Certificates of Non-impediment. I was surprised that they didn't even list proof of prior divorces either.
3. We waited until we were married to do the application online as opposed to before the marriage. So the day after, I sent the online. Upon payment, you get to select your closest biometrics location, then set up an appointment. When I did that, to my dismay, my biometrics was 3 weeks hence. But I took the first one.
4. Once your biometrics are done, you have 2 weeks to submit all your paperwork.
5. I used an agent, so called to say when my biometrics was, and he flipped. He said get up tomorrow morning, GO TO THE SITE, and ask NICELY to be wedged in as I was flying soon. (I wasn't, but ok.) I went to the site, and they were so NICE. I also learned to get there about 5 minutes after each hour as they'll know how may folks are in line for that hour. I got that at almost 10 past and looked like a lot of folks didn't show up - and I glanced at the lists - most were lunchtime and afternoon, so I'd try this in the morning time.
6. Had biometrics done. Then finished up documents to send.

A few things we learned:
1. If you can't send your husband's passport, send his ORIGINAL birth certificate. I realize they say this isn't needed, but we were told it helped the UK embassy in Los Angeles in researching if he's truly a British citizen.
2. It doesn't matter if your passport is in maiden or married name. If I'd had my passport done to my married name, I'd have to delay the spouse visa process by a month or more. My spouse visa is in my passport with maiden name, and I've a new passport with married. I'll carry both for these two years.
3. Document, document. Show joint bank statements, credit card statements, your addition to his council tax bills, and his bank, salary, mortgage, deeds, etc. Upon suggestion, we had two friends do character letters attesting to a love marriage for family and children (do all you can to show this isn't a marriage for other reasons - they watch for tax dodgers, people who want EU/UK work visas, etc.) and a letter from his employer with his salary, performance and support of this visa business.
4. Pictures of you with his family and him with your family.
5. Travel stubs, things you do together as a COUPLE - more proof this is a love marriage, not a convenience marriage.
6. We did a narrative in two voices how we met, our life goals, and why we want to live in UK and have our family here. To support that, we put in our doctor's results for gyno, urology, etc. (ok, extreme, but it was a part of our life together AND we did get our visa in a day!)

One big thing was - reduce the stress and start your documentation file. Make it easy for the visa examiner - table of contents, foot notes to supporting evidence (our narrative looked like a research paper, footnoting location of document to support nearly every statement we made, from ticket stubs to concerts in Glasgow), anything to be neat, prepared and serious. Don't think any paper isn't relevant - a sperm analysis appeared to be the thing they found most serious about our marriage for love. 

We stressed out too much...but be sure you take it all with you to US - we didn't know that his birth certificate was so important - we had to get it couriered to us before the package went in. (We had his passport copy notarized in US - I recommend a certified copy from your solicitor instead.)

We paid an agent $200 for his trouble, time, advice and going to the UK Embassy with our paperwork in hand. We felt it truly worth the money.

Enjoy your wedding..>!


----------



## ElleM

*Private Message*



Shipresa said:


> I sent a private message to you, Elle - of the agent in Los Angeles I used. But I wasn't thinking that you may not fall in that jurisdiction...


I would love to respond to your private message and continue chat that way, but I cannot figure out how to do it!!! Help please!


----------



## IckleKitten

Hello, everyone.
These posts have been very helpful and informative, but I'm still slightly confused about a few things.. Well, basically, I'm an American, and my fiancee is an English boy, about to move to Scotland for college - but still in the UK regardless. 

He plans on visiting here again for Christmas for a couple weeks. He will have a round trip ticket and all (so yes, a planned return date) However, sometime after his return, I'd like to join him in the UK.
The problem is, I've read there's a new rule regarding the particular visa, where for a British person to marry a foreigner, they must both be 21 years or older. Does this mean -only- if they're getting married in the UK? Or can we get married in America? I guess my question is, if we can get married in the states, once it's said and done, can I qualify for the spouse visa?

If this is a way around that silly rule, then great! If not, are there any other ways around it since time is sort of an issue..? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minuvweyna

The new rule is, I believe, quite firm. You and your husband must both be 21 or older at the time when you apply for the spouse visa. This is for all spouse visas, regardless of where you marry. You may marry before you are both 21, but cannot apply to join him until you are. UK Border Agency | Husbands, wives and civil partners

If you are close to turning 21 (or he is or both) then a fiance visa might help, since I do not believe there is an age limitation on that visa. UK Border Agency | Fiance(e)s and proposed civil partners It would give you 6 months to live in the UK with him (though you cannot work on a fiance visa, so he would need to be able to support you, or you would need enough savings or help from family to support yourself without working). You must marry and apply for a spouse visa at the end of the 6 months. You would need to be 21 by then.

If you are much younger than the requirement you might consider applying to go to school in Scotland as well (the education is well respected though would be expensive for you). As a student you may work up to 20 hours a week while studying full time (you must study full time on the visa). If you were doing an undergraduate degree it would give you 3 years. UK Border Agency | Adult students

Best of luck,
Elizabeth


----------



## koaxaca

hey shipresa! i found a lot of your posts very helpful. just wanted to ask which consulate you went through in the states. i am a ca resident and will most likely be dealing with the la or sf consulate and am reading in threads that their processing times can last 90 days! i as well as many here would like a speedy response like you. i can tell you were well organized and got an agent. do you feel that the agent was a big part in speeding up the processing time and if so who do you recommend? thanks so much for any help on this.


----------



## Joppa

You have no choice over which consulate to apply to, as it's determined by your permanent residence.
Agents cannot expedite your application - though they can probably save you unnecessary delay caused by erroneous entry or inadequate documentation.


----------



## Pyretta

Hi, I'm really confused as to which way I should go. My fiancee lives in the UK and we were planning on marrying there. He was told I should fill out the Visitor (Special)-Marriage/Civil Partnership application, which I did and he paid for. I had my biometrics done and shot everything to the consulate.

I missed the part about no sooner than 3 month filing rule. My app was returned to me w/a note saying to resubmit in October. They also said if I intended on immigrating to the UK, I'll need to fill out the Settlement app. 

Here's my questions:

-Since the biometrics has to be submitted within 2 weeks, does this mean I'll have to do the Marriage app again (as well as pay again?). Or do I just resend what I'd originally sent in?

-Would it be better to just get married here and apply for the spousal visa? If we do, I just fly back w/him and we apply from the UK, right?


----------



## Minuvweyna

Hi Pyretta,

I'm sorry to say that you will have to reapply completely, including the fee. It seems that if you make an error and apply too early they expect you to start all over again.

You could marry in the US, and it would save you the fee for reapplying for the fiance visa. You would only have to pay for the spousal visa, which you would have to do anyway. However, you do not get married and then go to the UK to apply. You would be applying for leave to enter, which means you would have to be approved and receive the spousal visa before you could travel to the UK. Since it can take some time to apply and decisions are not always fast either, your new husband would likely have to return to the UK while you waited for your visa approval. Once approved you would be able to join him in the UK.

Sorry I haven't better news for you on either point.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## Pyretta

Minuvweyna said:


> Hi Pyretta,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that you will have to reapply completely, including the fee. It seems that if you make an error and apply too early they expect you to start all over again.
> 
> You could marry in the US, and it would save you the fee for reapplying for the fiance visa. You would only have to pay for the spousal visa, which you would have to do anyway. However, you do not get married and then go to the UK to apply. You would be applying for leave to enter, which means you would have to be approved and receive the spousal visa before you could travel to the UK. Since it can take some time to apply and decisions are not always fast either, your new husband would likely have to return to the UK while you waited for your visa approval. Once approved you would be able to join him in the UK.
> 
> Sorry I haven't better news for you on either point.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Elizabeth


 So it would probably be best to suck it up and reapply? *Sigh*


----------



## peppera-ann-

Shipresa said:


> I sent a private message to you, Elle - of the agent in Los Angeles I used. But I wasn't thinking that you may not fall in that jurisdiction...
> 
> Anyhow, once married, we did this.
> 
> 1. Get your certified marriage certificate. Be sure that it is the true one, not the souvenir type that you get when done. We were married in USA, so I'm not sure of the registry process and time involved here - ours took 10 days to be recorded by the county clerk then given to us with stamp and everything.
> 2. You may know this, but UK and US don't require Certificates of Non-impediment. I was surprised that they didn't even list proof of prior divorces either.
> 3. We waited until we were married to do the application online as opposed to before the marriage. So the day after, I sent the online. Upon payment, you get to select your closest biometrics location, then set up an appointment. When I did that, to my dismay, my biometrics was 3 weeks hence. But I took the first one.
> 4. Once your biometrics are done, you have 2 weeks to submit all your paperwork.
> 5. I used an agent, so called to say when my biometrics was, and he flipped. He said get up tomorrow morning, GO TO THE SITE, and ask NICELY to be wedged in as I was flying soon. (I wasn't, but ok.) I went to the site, and they were so NICE. I also learned to get there about 5 minutes after each hour as they'll know how may folks are in line for that hour. I got that at almost 10 past and looked like a lot of folks didn't show up - and I glanced at the lists - most were lunchtime and afternoon, so I'd try this in the morning time.
> 6. Had biometrics done. Then finished up documents to send.
> 
> A few things we learned:
> 1. If you can't send your husband's passport, send his ORIGINAL birth certificate. I realize they say this isn't needed, but we were told it helped the UK embassy in Los Angeles in researching if he's truly a British citizen.
> 2. It doesn't matter if your passport is in maiden or married name. If I'd had my passport done to my married name, I'd have to delay the spouse visa process by a month or more. My spouse visa is in my passport with maiden name, and I've a new passport with married. I'll carry both for these two years.
> 3. Document, document. Show joint bank statements, credit card statements, your addition to his council tax bills, and his bank, salary, mortgage, deeds, etc. Upon suggestion, we had two friends do character letters attesting to a love marriage for family and children (do all you can to show this isn't a marriage for other reasons - they watch for tax dodgers, people who want EU/UK work visas, etc.) and a letter from his employer with his salary, performance and support of this visa business.
> 4. Pictures of you with his family and him with your family.
> 5. Travel stubs, things you do together as a COUPLE - more proof this is a love marriage, not a convenience marriage.
> 6. We did a narrative in two voices how we met, our life goals, and why we want to live in UK and have our family here. To support that, we put in our doctor's results for gyno, urology, etc. (ok, extreme, but it was a part of our life together AND we did get our visa in a day!)
> 
> One big thing was - reduce the stress and start your documentation file. Make it easy for the visa examiner - table of contents, foot notes to supporting evidence (our narrative looked like a research paper, footnoting location of document to support nearly every statement we made, from ticket stubs to concerts in Glasgow), anything to be neat, prepared and serious. Don't think any paper isn't relevant - a sperm analysis appeared to be the thing they found most serious about our marriage for love.
> 
> We stressed out too much...but be sure you take it all with you to US - we didn't know that his birth certificate was so important - we had to get it couriered to us before the package went in. (We had his passport copy notarized in US - I recommend a certified copy from your solicitor instead.)
> 
> We paid an agent $200 for his trouble, time, advice and going to the UK Embassy with our paperwork in hand. We felt it truly worth the money.
> 
> Enjoy your wedding..>!


can you tell me the agent??? please!


----------



## Shipresa

*Agent*

The Agent works in Los Angeles, and would not be known to the British Embassy in Texas (assumedly Houston?) - anyhow, it would hurt to call the embassy there or email and ask. I know the UK Embassy Los Angeles actually listed about 50 agents to assist in the applying process. Note, they will not write or research your application - they'll only critique based on what they've seen.


----------



## peppera-ann-

Shipresa said:


> The Agent works in Los Angeles, and would not be known to the British Embassy in Texas (assumedly Houston?) - anyhow, it would hurt to call the embassy there or email and ask. I know the UK Embassy Los Angeles actually listed about 50 agents to assist in the applying process. Note, they will not write or research your application - they'll only critique based on what they've seen.


ok thanks~! and you only paid $200 for this type?


----------



## peppera-ann-

Shipresa said:


> The Agent works in Los Angeles, and would not be known to the British Embassy in Texas (assumedly Houston?) - anyhow, it would hurt to call the embassy there or email and ask. I know the UK Embassy Los Angeles actually listed about 50 agents to assist in the applying process. Note, they will not write or research your application - they'll only critique based on what they've seen.


also, i found the website, and then found a adviser finder, but they are all in uk, and i can not find one in texas? did you send your packet to uk first to have this adviser look it over then send it to us consulate?
sorry i am asking so many questions


----------



## Shipresa

*Houston UK Embassy*

Here is from their website. Unlike the LA Embassy, there is no link to Legal or Consultants.

So give them a call, perhaps.

You can glean info from the LA one too - just its not where you'd send your application.

British Consulate-General - Houston

How we can help

The British Consulate General in Houston covers the states of Arkansas, Colorado, Louisiana, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Texas. There are additional Consular Representatives in San Antonio TX, Tulsa OK and New Orleans LA. Please direct your first contact through the British Consulate General in Houston.

The Consular Office is open from 9am - 1pm daily.

For assistance, please call 713 659 6270.


----------



## peppera-ann-

Shipresa said:


> Here is from their website. Unlike the LA Embassy, there is no link to Legal or Consultants.
> 
> So give them a call, perhaps.
> 
> You can glean info from the LA one too - just its not where you'd send your application.
> 
> British Consulate-General - Houston
> 
> How we can help
> 
> The British Consulate General in Houston covers the states of Arkansas, Colorado, Louisiana, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Texas. There are additional Consular Representatives in San Antonio TX, Tulsa OK and New Orleans LA. Please direct your first contact through the British Consulate General in Houston.
> 
> The Consular Office is open from 9am - 1pm daily.
> 
> For assistance, please call 713 659 6270.


Thanks-and yes I found that website. And I found Adviser Finder: The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner and one that is for free immigration advise as well, but they are in uk. Thats why i was wondering if you sent it to someone in uk first to be looked over. 
Because as i see on the LA website there is a list of lawyers they give for USA, but on Houstons website they do not list lawyers...grrrr darn it
Thanks!


----------



## Shipresa

*A lawyer isn't required.*

This is my opinion only. I do know that Houston has so many lawyers that deal with emigration and immigration; phone calls cost nothing to see.

We used a freelance agent. This is a person who facilitates visas. I used one (found on Google) for a visa to Burundi from their Embassy in Wash DC, and since I didn't remember the name, googled again for a visa facilitation to Brazil.

Call the embassy in Houston and ask about agents (not lawyers.) An agent merely hand delivers and reviews your packet. You sent your packet to the agent, and he/she takes it to the consul section.

I see no reason at all to send a packet overseas to UK!

Again, if I had to do it again, we'd simply post it directly to the visa section and skip the agent altogether, and save the $200. Settlement visas are more consuming than spouse visa, so its just my opinion that if I had to do it again, I'd forget about the agent all together. But we were so worried about our situation (six months together only; sent in visa application after our US-based wedding.)


----------



## peppera-ann-

Shipresa said:


> This is my opinion only. I do know that Houston has so many lawyers that deal with emigration and immigration; phone calls cost nothing to see.
> 
> We used a freelance agent. This is a person who facilitates visas. I used one (found on Google) for a visa to Burundi from their Embassy in Wash DC, and since I didn't remember the name, googled again for a visa facilitation to Brazil.
> 
> Call the embassy in Houston and ask about agents (not lawyers.) An agent merely hand delivers and reviews your packet. You sent your packet to the agent, and he/she takes it to the consul section.
> 
> I see no reason at all to send a packet overseas to UK!
> 
> Again, if I had to do it again, we'd simply post it directly to the visa section and skip the agent altogether, and save the $200. Settlement visas are more consuming than spouse visa, so its just my opinion that if I had to do it again, I'd forget about the agent all together. But we were so worried about our situation (six months together only; sent in visa application after our US-based wedding.)


thanks!
ya im just so worried about OVER doing everything!!!! you have been such a great help!
and i cant even imagine the settlement visa (bites nails)...but one thing at a time!!! 
Did you adjust well when you moved? your from las vegas ya?
anywho~thanks again!


----------



## Pyretta

I resubmitted my marriage visitor visa application, the original, and received this in my email:

Please be advised that an Entry Clearance Officer has reviewed your application. The Entry Clearance Officer has assessed that your application is not straightforward and has deferred your case in order to make further enquiries. 

Our target time for this process is 10 workings days for most non-settlement applications

Settlement applications may take up to 50 working days. 

Please do not contact this office for a status check, as we are unable to provide this service.


There were some things I'd changed once I printed out the application, a couple things I'd forgotten about. But I also provided documentation to support the answer and letters w/each explaining why I'd not put it on the application originally. Could this be why? The only other thing I can think of is that on the question about what I plan to do after the marriage ceremony, I answered apply for settlement. Though I don't see what could be wrong with that answer.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Diogenesis

I'm still finding my way around this site, and have a question, so I thought I'd post it here since it pertains to this.

I am in England on a visitor's Visa from the US and will be returning to the States in March. I've been staying with my girlfriend and we decided to get married before I go back (I WILL be going back in March even though we'll be getting married). 

I had assumed I could then apply for a Visa to return as a spouse (she refuses to live in the US, lol, and I don't really blame her) as I tie up lose ends at home and prepare for the move, but from what I've read here that may not be possible.

She has contacted the local 'justice of the peace' (or whatever it's called here) and was told there'd be no problem with us getting married, so now I'm somewhat confused.

Thanks in advance for any information anyone can provide about this.


----------



## Joppa

Diogenesis said:


> I'm still finding my way around this site, and have a question, so I thought I'd post it here since it pertains to this.
> 
> I am in England on a visitor's Visa from the US and will be returning to the States in March. I've been staying with my girlfriend and we decided to get married before I go back (I WILL be going back in March even though we'll be getting married).
> 
> I had assumed I could then apply for a Visa to return as a spouse (she refuses to live in the US, lol, and I don't really blame her) as I tie up lose ends at home and prepare for the move, but from what I've read here that may not be possible.
> 
> She has contacted the local 'justice of the peace' (or whatever it's called here) and was told there'd be no problem with us getting married, so now I'm somewhat confused.


This is a bit of a grey area as far as UK is concerned. In 2005, UK instigated a system whereby any non-EU citizen wanting to get married had to get a permission from Home Office to do so. They still do so, but the fee has been abolished and it'savailable to just about anyone legally in UK, including short-term visitors. The only condition is you have enough time left on your visa to obtain a certificate of approval (COA), which currently takes 4 to 7 weeks. You must apply by post, and the form is available to download at UK Border Agency site. If you get married in the Church of England or the Church in Wales, currently you don't require a COA and can go ahead and book your wedding with the clergy straightaway.

Now getting married, whether in UK or abroad, doesn't mean you, the non-EU partner, are able to come over to live in UK, and you have to apply for a marriage (spouse) visa while you are back in the States. As you can read on this and other threads here, it's not a straightforward procedure and you need to collect and submit a dossier of evidence to substantiate your relationship, your marriage and your intentions, and the consulate you apply to have the right, and often do, turn down applications. 

It should be pointed out that the COA scheme is designed for those who want to be married in UK but don't intend to settle in UK afterwards. Those who do really need to return to their own country first and then apply for a fiance(e) visa to enable them to marry in UK, or get married abroad and then apply for marriage (spouse) visa as above. While marrying under COA whilst on a visit to UK still makes your marriage valid, you may need to explain why you have changed your mind about not settling in UK. Getting a church marriage in Church of England etc may make this slightly easier. In worst case scenario, you may find yourself unable to live together in either UK or US, and stay separated as a married couple.


----------



## jennieo330

*lack of timeline is killing me!*



Shipresa said:


> I sent a private message to you, Elle - of the agent in Los Angeles I used. But I wasn't thinking that you may not fall in that jurisdiction...
> 
> Anyhow, once married, we did this.
> 
> 1. Get your certified marriage certificate. Be sure that it is the true one, not the souvenir type that you get when done. We were married in USA, so I'm not sure of the registry process and time involved here - ours took 10 days to be recorded by the county clerk then given to us with stamp and everything.
> 2. You may know this, but UK and US don't require Certificates of Non-impediment. I was surprised that they didn't even list proof of prior divorces either.
> 3. We waited until we were married to do the application online as opposed to before the marriage. So the day after, I sent the online. Upon payment, you get to select your closest biometrics location, then set up an appointment. When I did that, to my dismay, my biometrics was 3 weeks hence. But I took the first one.
> 4. Once your biometrics are done, you have 2 weeks to submit all your paperwork.
> 5. I used an agent, so called to say when my biometrics was, and he flipped. He said get up tomorrow morning, GO TO THE SITE, and ask NICELY to be wedged in as I was flying soon. (I wasn't, but ok.) I went to the site, and they were so NICE. I also learned to get there about 5 minutes after each hour as they'll know how may folks are in line for that hour. I got that at almost 10 past and looked like a lot of folks didn't show up - and I glanced at the lists - most were lunchtime and afternoon, so I'd try this in the morning time.
> 6. Had biometrics done. Then finished up documents to send.
> 
> A few things we learned:
> 1. If you can't send your husband's passport, send his ORIGINAL birth certificate. I realize they say this isn't needed, but we were told it helped the UK embassy in Los Angeles in researching if he's truly a British citizen.
> 2. It doesn't matter if your passport is in maiden or married name. If I'd had my passport done to my married name, I'd have to delay the spouse visa process by a month or more. My spouse visa is in my passport with maiden name, and I've a new passport with married. I'll carry both for these two years.
> 3. Document, document. Show joint bank statements, credit card statements, your addition to his council tax bills, and his bank, salary, mortgage, deeds, etc. Upon suggestion, we had two friends do character letters attesting to a love marriage for family and children (do all you can to show this isn't a marriage for other reasons - they watch for tax dodgers, people who want EU/UK work visas, etc.) and a letter from his employer with his salary, performance and support of this visa business.
> 4. Pictures of you with his family and him with your family.
> 5. Travel stubs, things you do together as a COUPLE - more proof this is a love marriage, not a convenience marriage.
> 6. We did a narrative in two voices how we met, our life goals, and why we want to live in UK and have our family here. To support that, we put in our doctor's results for gyno, urology, etc. (ok, extreme, but it was a part of our life together AND we did get our visa in a day!)
> 
> One big thing was - reduce the stress and start your documentation file. Make it easy for the visa examiner - table of contents, foot notes to supporting evidence (our narrative looked like a research paper, footnoting location of document to support nearly every statement we made, from ticket stubs to concerts in Glasgow), anything to be neat, prepared and serious. Don't think any paper isn't relevant - a sperm analysis appeared to be the thing they found most serious about our marriage for love.
> 
> We stressed out too much...but be sure you take it all with you to US - we didn't know that his birth certificate was so important - we had to get it couriered to us before the package went in. (We had his passport copy notarized in US - I recommend a certified copy from your solicitor instead.)
> 
> We paid an agent $200 for his trouble, time, advice and going to the UK Embassy with our paperwork in hand. We felt it truly worth the money.
> 
> Enjoy your wedding..>!


Shipresa, thanks for all this info! I'm in a similar situation, a US citizen planning a wedding to a UK citizen & our hope was to head to the UK immediately after the wedding. I just want to clarify what I'm reading in all these threads:

Really the only thing we can do now, prior to the wedding, is gather all the documents and proof for the spouse visa application. After receiving the certified marriage certificate, we apply and wait an unknown amount of time before I can travel to the UK, assuming I am granted the visa? Is this a correct summary?


----------



## Joppa

jennieo330 said:


> Really the only thing we can do now, prior to the wedding, is gather all the documents and proof for the spouse visa application. After receiving the certified marriage certificate, we apply and wait an unknown amount of time before I can travel to the UK, assuming I am granted the visa? Is this a correct summary?


Yes, I think so. The UK Border Agency say that processing times for a settlement visa (such as marriage) made in US can be up to 2 months, though around half are decided within 2 weeks. Guide to visa processing times
They vary between visa processing centres, and of course on individual applications, as each receives individual attention. You will reduce it to a minimum by submitting a complete and clearly laid-out dossier, as stated. Whether you want to use an agent to submit your application is up to you. Clearly Shipresa's experience was positive, but this seems to vary.


----------



## Shipresa

*Every experience is different, of course.*



Joppa said:


> Yes, I think so. The UK Border Agency say that processing times for a settlement visa (such as marriage) made in US can be up to 2 months, though around half are decided within 2 weeks. Guide to visa processing times
> They vary between visa processing centres, and of course on individual applications, as each receives individual attention. You will reduce it to a minimum by submitting a complete and clearly laid-out dossier, as stated. Whether you want to use an agent to submit your application is up to you. Clearly Shipresa's experience was positive, but this seems to vary.


Joppa is right. No one here can know anyone's relationship situation, and how you present it in the application is key. All in all, be careful about buying non-changeable plane tickets to the UK, you never know when they'll ask for more info, or want additional documents. 

When I started the process research, I found some folks had 2 months plus for processing, so I did have a favorable outcome and turn around. Again, depends on the consulate that processes, the folks who process, a whole gamut of 'depends on.'

So 'depend on' nothing.... its so individual to case.

ETA: you will not be able to leave for UK immediately after the wedding. Your UK husband can, but you cannot as your passport will be with the UK Consulate adjudicating your spouse visa. I did note (as highly strongly recommended by our visa expediter) that I was traveling to the UK on xxx date on my cover letter. Still, even how long it takes for the recorded marriage documents to become available, and your biometrics and the wait, you can't leave 'immediately' after the wedding. You can apply before the wedding, get the biometrics done, but bear in mind you must send your package complete within 14 days of the biometrics, so you must have great faith that the marriage documents will be ready in that time. We could have shortened our timeframe if I'd done that, but I did not. We hit the 'send' application button the day after our wedding, then got my biometrics appointment. Since the biometrics appointment was like 3 weeks into the future, our expediter asked me straight out, why are you waiting!?? GO to the center with your notice and ask NICELY to be squeezed in, as always there is someone not showing up, and be nice about even saying you'll wait around....I was biometric'd within the hour and two days after the wedding. Day three all the paperwork went to the Expediter. Above all, have your dossier complete before the wedding. Then enjoy the wedding!


----------



## jennieo330

Thank you both, that is very helpful. We are considering just getting the marriage license completed prior to the actual wedding ceremony, in the presence of our officiant as in the state of CO you could even marry yourselves. That way we could get all the information sent off and begin the process before even the "wedding" takes place. See any glitches in that scenario that I'm missing?


----------



## Shipresa

*Don't see why not...*



jennieo330 said:


> Thank you both, that is very helpful. We are considering just getting the marriage license completed prior to the actual wedding ceremony, in the presence of our officiant as in the state of CO you could even marry yourselves. That way we could get all the information sent off and begin the process before even the "wedding" takes place. See any glitches in that scenario that I'm missing?


Hi, well that is a smart move! Just make sure the marriage and officiant are registered as recognized in UK. We were married in my home town of Las Vegas (yes, people do live there! Not just to go there to get married!) and in State of Nevada, its recognized by UK and does not need an Apostille. (I've heard apostilles are gone by way of dodo for most countries, but I know they are still de rigeur in other places.) Anyhow, just be sure its entirely registered with state of CO and whatever makes it legit, and okay with UK Home Office.

Good luck! Sounds like you've got the plans considered well. Great!!


----------



## jennieo330

Thanks, any idea where to start on finding out if it would be 'recognized' by the UK? It's all legally binding in the US...


----------



## Shipresa

*Start with state of CO.*



jennieo330 said:


> Thanks, any idea where to start on finding out if it would be 'recognized' by the UK? It's all legally binding in the US...


I found if ours was in the Clark County website of Nevada, but its also listed in the state pages as well. Or simply ask the person who'll officiate.

In Nevada (and I know in NY and Texas), anyone officiating (religious or not) must be registered with the state to perform the marriage. They then are the ones who lodge the record with the Clerk's office of that county.

Guess Google would be the place to start...?


----------



## jennieo330

Thanks so much, will start my research!!! You've been so helpful!!


----------



## MonkeyWoman

*marrying in the USA*

Hi 

I am British living in the UK and my fiance is American living in the US. We obviously want to be together and we plan on living in the UK together We have researched a lot and the only way we have found suitable for us is if we get married. 

If I fly to the US on a tourist visa for a couple of weeks holiday and we get married whilst I'm there does anyone know if I would legally have to stay in the US for a certain period of time after we get married before I fly home? & Would he be able to fly back with me or would he have to wait in the US for anything? 

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## MonkeyWoman

Hi

I'm new to this forum so don't know if this is the right way of doing things on here!

I am British living in the UK and my fiance is American living in the US. We obviously want to be together and we plan on living in the UK together We have researched a lot and the only way we have found suitable for us is if we get married. 

If I fly to the US on a tourist visa for a couple of weeks holiday and we get married whilst I'm there does anyone know if I would legally have to stay in the US for a certain period of time after we get married before I fly home? & Would he be able to fly back with me or would he have to wait in the US for anything? 

Hope someone can help


----------



## Davis1

MonkeyWoman said:


> Hi
> 
> I am British living in the UK and my fiance is American living in the US. We obviously want to be together and we plan on living in the UK together We have researched a lot and the only way we have found suitable for us is if we get married.
> 
> !


Husbands, wives and partners (INF 4)


----------



## Eleanor1981

Shipresa said:


> I sent a private message to you, Elle - of the agent in Los Angeles I used. But I wasn't thinking that you may not fall in that jurisdiction...
> 
> Anyhow, once married, we did this.
> 
> 1. Get your certified marriage certificate. Be sure that it is the true one, not the souvenir type that you get when done. We were married in USA, so I'm not sure of the registry process and time involved here - ours took 10 days to be recorded by the county clerk then given to us with stamp and everything.
> 2. You may know this, but UK and US don't require Certificates of Non-impediment. I was surprised that they didn't even list proof of prior divorces either.
> 3. We waited until we were married to do the application online as opposed to before the marriage. So the day after, I sent the online. Upon payment, you get to select your closest biometrics location, then set up an appointment. When I did that, to my dismay, my biometrics was 3 weeks hence. But I took the first one.
> 4. Once your biometrics are done, you have 2 weeks to submit all your paperwork.
> 5. I used an agent, so called to say when my biometrics was, and he flipped. He said get up tomorrow morning, GO TO THE SITE, and ask NICELY to be wedged in as I was flying soon. (I wasn't, but ok.) I went to the site, and they were so NICE. I also learned to get there about 5 minutes after each hour as they'll know how may folks are in line for that hour. I got that at almost 10 past and looked like a lot of folks didn't show up - and I glanced at the lists - most were lunchtime and afternoon, so I'd try this in the morning time.
> 6. Had biometrics done. Then finished up documents to send.
> 
> A few things we learned:
> 1. If you can't send your husband's passport, send his ORIGINAL birth certificate. I realize they say this isn't needed, but we were told it helped the UK embassy in Los Angeles in researching if he's truly a British citizen.
> 2. It doesn't matter if your passport is in maiden or married name. If I'd had my passport done to my married name, I'd have to delay the spouse visa process by a month or more. My spouse visa is in my passport with maiden name, and I've a new passport with married. I'll carry both for these two years.
> 3. Document, document. Show joint bank statements, credit card statements, your addition to his council tax bills, and his bank, salary, mortgage, deeds, etc. Upon suggestion, we had two friends do character letters attesting to a love marriage for family and children (do all you can to show this isn't a marriage for other reasons - they watch for tax dodgers, people who want EU/UK work visas, etc.) and a letter from his employer with his salary, performance and support of this visa business.
> 4. Pictures of you with his family and him with your family.
> 5. Travel stubs, things you do together as a COUPLE - more proof this is a love marriage, not a convenience marriage.
> 6. We did a narrative in two voices how we met, our life goals, and why we want to live in UK and have our family here. To support that, we put in our doctor's results for gyno, urology, etc. (ok, extreme, but it was a part of our life together AND we did get our visa in a day!)
> 
> One big thing was - reduce the stress and start your documentation file. Make it easy for the visa examiner - table of contents, foot notes to supporting evidence (our narrative looked like a research paper, footnoting location of document to support nearly every statement we made, from ticket stubs to concerts in Glasgow), anything to be neat, prepared and serious. Don't think any paper isn't relevant - a sperm analysis appeared to be the thing they found most serious about our marriage for love.
> 
> We stressed out too much...but be sure you take it all with you to US - we didn't know that his birth certificate was so important - we had to get it couriered to us before the package went in. (We had his passport copy notarized in US - I recommend a certified copy from your solicitor instead.)
> 
> We paid an agent $200 for his trouble, time, advice and going to the UK Embassy with our paperwork in hand. We felt it truly worth the money.
> 
> Enjoy your wedding..>!



Hi there,
do you have any details you can inbox me about agents that cost less then $500 as we've been quoted so many high packages on spouse visa?


----------



## ross88guy

Sounds pretty complicated. Good luck!


----------



## al4ya

My husband is applying for spouse visa (settlement) and we received the following email from the embassy: 

"Please be advised that an Entry Clearance Officer has reviewed your application. The Entry Clearance Officer has assessed that your application must be deferred in order to make further checks. "

Just wondering if anyone has had the same experience and how long is took them to make a decision? 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Joppa

al4ya said:


> My husband is applying for spouse visa (settlement) and we received the following email from the embassy:
> 
> "Please be advised that an Entry Clearance Officer has reviewed your application. The Entry Clearance Officer has assessed that your application must be deferred in order to make further checks. "
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had the same experience and how long is took them to make a decision?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


It can be anything, but usual reasons are inadequate documentation, contacting other government and non-public agencies, contacting your employers for work verification, or getting in touch with sponsor for further details. If they need any further documentation, you will be told. As for timescale, it can be anything but depends largely on the complexity of their investigation and how quickly other agencies etc respond to their requests. Being so near Christmas, delay may be inevitable.


----------



## al4ya

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Underscore166

Hey,

I just literally just married my fiancee. We are living in England now.

We did the fiance visa and it was processed about 2 days after I sent it in and we just did the spouse visa which was approved the same day. All which was expensive and we hired help from marriagevisahelp dot com which is an all email/internet service but you can call too. I would highly recommend them as the process can be very confusing and it's MUCH more detailed than you'd expect.

We found it was easier to get married in the UK and do everything here instead of going half through the US. 

If you have any questions just post them on here and I can give you more help if you still need it.


----------



## geishaborealis

Did you use worldbridge and priority service to get your visa quicker?


----------



## surfinglifewfhb

*UK and US spouse visa- marriage certificate*

Hello,

I have read these logs and they have been very helpful!!!

I am too going through the same process with my fiance by getting married in the US, then getting a spouse visa and moving to the UK. 

I have a few questions of my own that you hopefully may know!!! Any information would be greatly appreciated!

1- I understand we have to apply for a marriage license, but once married, how do we obtain our marriage certificate? How long will this take? (Marrying in LA California) Or can we use our signed marriage license? (signed ceremony section by rev)

We plan on gaining the marriage license and doing the ceremony all at once, since we have found places that do so, for a reasonable price.

I understand that the name written on the certificate cannot be changed...

At a later date when we have more money saved, we would like to have a wedding in the uk... which leads to my second question...

2- Can you re-marry in the uk and gain a UK marriage certificate and change the names on the uk marriage certificate? Whilst keeping our original names on the US marriage certificate?

Again, any information would help greatly!


----------



## Joppa

surfinglifewfhb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read these logs and they have been very helpful!!!
> 
> I am too going through the same process with my fiance by getting married in the US, then getting a spouse visa and moving to the UK.
> 
> I have a few questions of my own that you hopefully may know!!! Any information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 1- I understand we have to apply for a marriage license, but once married, how do we obtain our marriage certificate? How long will this take? (Marrying in LA California) Or can we use our signed marriage license? (signed ceremony section by rev)
> 
> We plan on gaining the marriage license and doing the ceremony all at once, since we have found places that do so, for a reasonable price.
> 
> I understand that the name written on the certificate cannot be changed...


You must have a State or City marriage certificate - signed license alone won't do. What you need to do is to get your license to your State or City vital records office, where a certificate will be issued. You can save time by taking the license in person rather than let the officiant mail it.



> At a later date when we have more money saved, we would like to have a wedding in the uk... which leads to my second question...
> 
> 2- Can you re-marry in the uk and gain a UK marriage certificate and change the names on the uk marriage certificate? Whilst keeping our original names on the US marriage certificate?


No you cannot. UK will recognise your US marriage as valid, and you just produce your US marriage certificate as proof (for name change etc). Make sure you get several copies of your certificate from vital records office.
What you can do, and what some people do, is to have a second wedding reception in UK to which British friends and relatives are invited. If you prefer, you can incorporate a short ceremony of renewal of vows or a blessing with a local cleric. This is often done in church by prior arrangement, and shouldn't cost you a lot, other than an honorarium for the minister and donation to the church (about £100 in total).
You can perform name-change in UK. When you get a new passport, just carry both (your older one with your spouse visa). Then after 2 years, you apply for your indefinite leave to remain with your new passport, and an endorsement will be put inside.


----------



## maffayoo

*UK Citizen to marry US Citizen in USA*

Hey all!

This is a great forum! You guys are all so helpful. I have tried to pick out what is relevant to my situation, but I still have a few queries within a similar set of circumstances, so I’ll let you know where we’re at.

I’m a UK citizen based in the UK, and I intend to marry my fiancé who is a US citizen based in San Francisco, California. We intend to have the ceremony in the US and then for my fiancé to come back to the UK on a spousal visa.

We are planning to get married in City Hall in San Francisco, whereby we can get our marriage licence, and then have our ceremony on the same day. I am intending to fly out on a VWP visitor visa, attend the marriage ceremony, and then leave a few days later. My fiancé will then proceed with the spousal visa application on my return to the UK.

Now, there are a few questions we have with regards to this.

When arriving at San Francisco, should I inform the border control that I am intending to get married, and provide them with evidence that I am to leave and of my situation in the UK? Or, should I just say I am here for leisure? Despite the fact I would not have a fiancé visa for I do not intend to stay and change my status, should I still inform them that I am to marry?

What documentation is required for the marriage ceremony in the US if I am a UK citizen?

Do I need to stay in the US for a period after we marry?

Will we both be able to travel freely while the visa application is in progress?

Any help you would be able to offer us would be invaluable, and we thank you in advance!

Kindest regards,

Matthew and Jenna.


----------



## Joppa

maffayoo said:


> Hey all!
> 
> This is a great forum! You guys are all so helpful. I have tried to pick out what is relevant to my situation, but I still have a few queries within a similar set of circumstances, so I’ll let you know where we’re at.
> 
> I’m a UK citizen based in the UK, and I intend to marry my fiancé who is a US citizen based in San Francisco, California. We intend to have the ceremony in the US and then for my fiancé to come back to the UK on a spousal visa.
> 
> We are planning to get married in City Hall in San Francisco, whereby we can get our marriage licence, and then have our ceremony on the same day. I am intending to fly out on a VWP visitor visa, attend the marriage ceremony, and then leave a few days later. My fiancé will then proceed with the spousal visa application on my return to the UK.
> 
> Now, there are a few questions we have with regards to this.
> 
> When arriving at San Francisco, should I inform the border control that I am intending to get married, and provide them with evidence that I am to leave and of my situation in the UK? Or, should I just say I am here for leisure? Despite the fact I would not have a fiancé visa for I do not intend to stay and change my status, should I still inform them that I am to marry?


No need to state you are getting married, as you don't need a special visa to do so. You can mention if you like, but then expect to be quizzed in detail about your intentions, as they may suspect you may be trying to overstay.



> What documentation is required for the marriage ceremony in the US if I am a UK citizen?


Usually just an ID like your passport, but do find out from City Hall about any special requirements. Some states require a blood test.



> Do I need to stay in the US for a period after we marry?


No. To get your marriage certificate, the officiant normally mails the license to the city office of assessor-recorder at CCSF Office of Assessor-Recorder : Home and you collect your certificate from there later, but you can speed things up by personally taking the license to the office. Ask for an expedited service. Make sure you leave with your fiancé any documents required for the application, including a photocopy of the biopages of your passport.



> Will we both be able to travel freely while the visa application is in progress?


No problem with you, but I suggest your fiancé stays at home to deal with any email communications from the British consulate. If you go for priority, passport and supporting documents may be returned pretty quickly, usually within a week.


----------



## maffayoo

*Thanks!*

Cheers for the quick response. Just a few more questions if you don't mind...

I know this will obviously vary from person to person, but is there an average time it takes to process the visa? Are there better times of the year to do it for example? And is there a minimum/maximum waiting period?

What exactly are biometrics? My passport doesn't have the bio thing as it was issued before that came in, but if my fiance requires it, do I?

Finally, if we got married and I returned to the UK, but then decided to apply for a spousal visa in the US to stay, what would I need to do? As in forms etc?

Thanks again,

Matthew and Jenna.


----------



## Joppa

maffayoo said:


> Cheers for the quick response. Just a few more questions if you don't mind...
> 
> I know this will obviously vary from person to person, but is there an average time it takes to process the visa? Are there better times of the year to do it for example? And is there a minimum/maximum waiting period?


It mostly varies with the time of the year. Before major holidays like Thanksgiving, Christmas or summer, it gets busy and waiting period increases, while at quieter times you can be processed within days. If you pay extra for priority, you will be processed very quickly, currently within 48 hours.



> What exactly are biometrics? My passport doesn't have the bio thing as it was issued before that came in, but if my fiance requires it, do I?


Your US fiancé has to attend a biometric appointment, usually at a location within the same state, to have fingerprints and digital photo taken.



> Finally, if we got married and I returned to the UK, but then decided to apply for a spousal visa in the US to stay, what would I need to do? As in forms etc?


You will have to give your details under the sponsor's sections of the visa application and supply supporting documents. So look at the form now, see what kind of details you require and start collecting documents (plus a photocopy). Go to UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK and download Form VAF4A and guidance notes.


----------



## Glenhope

> Another question we have though is in regard to the spousal application. What documents do we need exactly other than photos, passport copies, bank statements, proof of accomodation? Is there anything else you would suggest we put in the app to make sure its approved?


I've been thinking about this application as well. Based on what I have read in different places eg UKBA website, migration agents the main concerns which you need to allay are : 1. Your relationship is genuine 2. you and your spouse have enough income and savings to keep you off the benefits system. The minimum requirements for Item 2 do not seem to be onerous - minimum income should be Income support threshold +income tax+accomodation costs + council tax, so min GBP 300 per week (15,000 pa/savings) should be OK. My idea is to give them evidence of more than the minimum including savings, property values, investments etc.

Does anyone have comments?


----------



## Joppa

Glenhope said:


> I've been thinking about this application as well. Based on what I have read in different places eg UKBA website, migration agents the main concerns which you need to allay are : 1. Your relationship is genuine 2. you and your spouse have enough income and savings to keep you off the benefits system. The minimum requirements for Item 2 do not seem to be onerous - minimum income should be Income support threshold +income tax+accomodation costs + council tax, so min GBP 300 per week (15,000 pa/savings) should be OK. My idea is to give them evidence of more than the minimum including savings, property values, investments etc.
> 
> Does anyone have comments?


Yes, a good idea, as the published minimum level is very low and you will be lucky to qualify for a visa on that basis. I always say aim to have similar resources as someone on UK average salary, which is around £26,000 a year before tax or £500 a week. While some are approved with less, it's a good rule of thumb. The government is going to tighten rules for family migration/reunion and is expected to publish much higher income requirement, details of which we don't have yet. 

Just remember that only cash savings can be produced in evidence, and any long-term investments like pension funds, stocks and shares etc and assets like property are ignored.


----------



## rszabo69

Fatbrit said:


> The site is full of falsehoods without even paying the bucks. Gawd knows what you get with payment. Apart from the unauthorized practice of law, I suppose! And absolutely no peer review.
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfectly legal to enter the US on the VWP to get married. It is, however, fraudulent to enter the US on the VWP with the intention to remain. The OP is not proposing that, though.
> 
> Why is entering the US on the VWP a bad move?
> What is the "easier way"?
> What is your relationship with the site quoted?


I too am American and married my English girlfriend last August in Texas. She went over with me on a VWP. We returned to the UK after our honeymoon. Unknown if this was legal or not, but we fully disclosed intentions to the border at Dallas and they welcomed us and wished us well with the wedding. I think the key is what was already said previously that you do not intend to remain in the USA.


----------



## karisma85

*uk marrying a us citizen*

hi 


i want to marry my usa citizen boyfriend, the thing is i want to live and ork in the usa,
i can travel to the usa on visa waiver, im wondering if i get mnarried in usa, by going on visa waiver and marrying him,do i have to leave and come back to the uk? what are my options?

how long would the filing take.after marriage?
do i have to file (work permit) in usa or uk?
many thanks
k

















izzysmum04 said:


> *I would say, from my own experience, if you already plan on getting married, it would be much easier to just get married in the US then apply for your spousal visa. That is what we chose to do, and it was easy as pie. It only took me about 4 weeks to receive my visa once we sent the application in. Of course that was 5 years ago. If you chose to do the fiance visa, you'll be paying out quite a bit, as you pay for the fiance visa, then have to get married within 6 months and then apply for the spousal visa. So it's double money within 6 months. Just a thought. Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide. *


----------



## Joppa

karisma85 said:


> hi
> i want to marry my usa citizen boyfriend, the thing is i want to live and ork in the usa,
> i can travel to the usa on visa waiver, im wondering if i get mnarried in usa, by going on visa waiver and marrying him,do i have to leave and come back to the uk? what are my options?
> 
> how long would the filing take.after marriage?
> do i have to file (work permit) in usa or uk?


You will need to apply for K-1 non-immigrant fiancée visa before travelling to US. It will probably take 3-4 months, as all applications have to be referred to U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) before the consulate is authorised to issue your visa. It's valid for only 90 days, during which you must travel out, get married and file for adjustment of status (AOS) to permanent residence.


----------



## Bevdeforges

karisma85 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> i want to marry my usa citizen boyfriend, the thing is i want to live and ork in the usa,
> i can travel to the usa on visa waiver, im wondering if i get mnarried in usa, by going on visa waiver and marrying him,do i have to leave and come back to the uk? what are my options?
> 
> how long would the filing take.after marriage?
> do i have to file (work permit) in usa or uk?
> many thanks
> k


You probably want to ask this question over in the US section of the forum. Based on past responses over there, I can tell you that you can get yourself into trouble if you arrive on a visa waiver with the intention to get married and stay in the US. To do that, you're supposed to apply for a fiancé visa from your home country - and that can take 6 to 10 months to get.

But ask over in the US section. They can give you the details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cnepusz

babystace806 said:


> Thank you all so much for your advice! I did call US immigration and they said that he can come over on a visitors visa for the ceremony. So, you are right on that.
> 
> Another question we have though is in regard to the spousal application. What documents do we need exactly other than photos, passport copies, bank statements, proof of accomodation? Is there anything else you would suggest we put in the app to make sure its approved?


There is a very helpful video on youtube about spousal video called:

Uk spouse visa for US citizen

Its helped me a lot even though I'm a few years from moving.


----------



## cnepusz

Me and my British fiance are getting married in October, but wont be moving for a few years to save money and do research. I want to make sure everything is ok. But people that seem to start planning less than a year away seem to get their visa. My question is, should I try to get some kind of degree behind me before I apply? And what seems to be a good career path that I could use in Uk that I don't have to spend more than 4 years studying?


----------



## phillymirah

My husband (UKC) n i (USC) got married in September of 2011 while he was on the VWP. They made no fuss about it just simply asked for his passport as well as his birth certificate n then we signed n were married. 3 days later we came back to pick up our marriage license. 

Btw this was done in Philly... Not sure how it goes by telling the IO ur coming to the US to marry as we didnt want to take chances so he just told them he was coming to visit me n showed a return ticket to go home in 2 weeks n that was it... Easy peasy


----------



## nyclon

> Not sure how it goes by telling the IO ur coming to the US to marry as we didnt want to take chances so he just told them he was coming to visit me n showed a return ticket to go home in 2 weeks n that was it...


It's a really bad idea to lie to a IO. There is nothing wrong with coming to the US to get married and then returning to your home country. If he had a return ticket and every intention to return to the UK (job commitment, mortgage, etc), he had no reason to lie to the IO officer.


----------



## phillymirah

nyclon said:


> It's a really bad idea to lie to a IO. There is nothing wrong with coming to the US to get married and then returning to your home country. If he had a return ticket and every intention to return to the UK (job commitment, mortgage, etc), he had no reason to lie to the IO officer.


If u did that then cool i was just saying i didnt have any personal experience with that since we didnt say that as my cousin works for TSA in Philadelphia Airport n said some ppl who say that get turned back bcz its feared they wont want to return n they end up having to come on a fiance visa either way theres some IO's who have a bad day that just like being snobs about some things while others dont mind as long as u prove ur not intending to stay


----------



## nyclon

phillymirah said:


> If u did that then cool i was just saying i didnt have any personal experience with that since we didnt say that as my cousin works for TSA in Philadelphia Airport n said some ppl who say that get turned back bcz its feared they wont want to return n they end up having to come on a fiance visa either way theres some IO's who have a bad day that just like being snobs about some things while others dont mind as long as u prove ur not intending to stay


If you have the proper documentation there should be no problem. Again, not being truthful about the actual intent of your visit is really a very bad idea.


----------



## MaidenScotland

phillymirah said:


> My husband (UKC) n i (USC) got married in September of 2011 while he was on the VWP. They made no fuss about it just simply asked for his passport as well as his birth certificate n then we signed n were married. 3 days later we came back to pick up our marriage license.
> 
> Btw this was done in Philly... Not sure how it goes by telling the IO ur coming to the US to marry as we didnt want to take chances so he just told them he was coming to visit me n showed a return ticket to go home in 2 weeks n that was it... Easy peasy




Please do not use text speak on the forum as it will lead to your posts being deleted and an infraction issued


----------



## phillymirah

MaidenScotland said:


> Please do not use text speak on the forum as it will lead to your posts being deleted and an infraction issued


Yea thank you for the reminder i was just sent a private message from a moderator explaining that


----------



## universalman

I am a US citizen who is currently staying with my British citizen fiance in the UK on a visitors visa which expires in July. I am in the process of getting a divorce and plan on returning to the US in July with my fiance to finalize the divorce and remarry her. My fiance will be on a visitors visa, with a return flight to the UK already booked. I will apply for a UK marriage visa in the US as soon as I have the divorce finalized in August, and plan on returning with her to the UK to live permanently.

Has anyone else done anything similar to this or have any knowledge of the process and can offer any advice? Will I have any difficulties coming back to UK after I just have been staying there for 6 months?


----------



## Crawford

universalman said:


> I am a US citizen who is currently staying with my British citizen fiance in the UK on a visitors visa which expires in July. I am in the process of getting a divorce and plan on returning to the US in July with my fiance to finalize the divorce and remarry her. My fiance will be on a visitors visa, with a return flight to the UK already booked. I will apply for a UK marriage visa in the US as soon as I have the divorce finalized in August, and plan on returning with her to the UK to live permanently.
> 
> Has anyone else done anything similar to this or have any knowledge of the process and can offer any advice? Will I have any difficulties coming back to UK after I just have been staying there for 6 months?


Well, the border agency might have some questions as to how you remained in the UK for 6 months since you are not allowed to work on the VWP. Maybe you are very rich though? or your fiancee is paying for your expenses?


----------



## nyclon

universalman said:


> I am a US citizen who is currently staying with my British citizen fiance in the UK on a visitors visa which expires in July. I am in the process of getting a divorce and plan on returning to the US in July with my fiance to finalize the divorce and remarry her. My fiance will be on a visitors visa, with a return flight to the UK already booked. I will apply for a UK marriage visa in the US as soon as I have the divorce finalized in August, and plan on returning with her to the UK to live permanently.
> 
> Has anyone else done anything similar to this or have any knowledge of the process and can offer any advice? Will I have any difficulties coming back to UK after I just have been staying there for 6 months?


No, because you will be getting a settlement visa after you get married and have applied for and received a spouse visa.


----------



## biggerfishtofry

*current status*



babystace806 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in a situation where I could really use a live person's advice.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have been together for almost two years. We met working overseas in Asia and lived there together for one year. He is from England and I am from America. We are both back in our home countries and have been back and forth to see each other for the last several months.
> 
> We want to get married, but we aren't sure which country would be best to have the ceremony. Ultimately, we plan for me to move over to England with him permantely once we are married.
> 
> I'm not sure if its easier for us to get married in the US and then apply for a spouse visa once we're married. Or, should we apply for a fiancee visa and then get married in England? The problem is that it seems like the fiancee visa takes ages to get and once we do get married, I'd have to wait another 2 months plus to get permission to work. Getting married in the US seems easier since he doesn't need a special visa, as he is not coming to stay permanently.
> 
> I'm so confused on a lot of the info for the spouse visa. I've had a hard time getting someone on the phone to get the proper info for my circumstance. It all seems so complicated. If anyone could help. I would be extremely grateful for the advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Babystace


Hi Babystace,

I am now in a similar situation as you were, I am a US citizen and looking to marry my boyfriend who is a UK citizen. I am deciding between us getting married here in the U.S and then applying to a spouse visa in the UK or going the route of a fiancee visa and marrying in the UK. 

Since this post was some time ago (hopefully worked it out and are now living together) I was curious as to what you ended up doing, if you were successful and what you would recommend.

Thanks!
biggerfishtofry


----------



## sjsmithis

Hey!

I'm in exactly the same situation as you except I'm a British citizen and my boyfriend is a US citizen. We want to get married too, but it seems so costly and confusing. I don't know how to start?

I was hoping you'd let me know how it went for you!

Sarah


----------



## Mervinia N

sjsmithis said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm in exactly the same situation as you except I'm a British citizen and my boyfriend is a US citizen. We want to get married too, but it seems so costly and confusing. I don't know how to start?
> 
> I was hoping you'd let me know how it went for you!
> 
> Sarah


I'm in the same boat as you... I'm a UKc, my fiancé is a USc and we've spent ages on this site, umm-ing and ahh-ing about what to do and where to get married but we decided on getting married here in the UK on a fiancé visa (I have two kids with my ex-husband so moving to the US is out - although it would have been my first choice lol)

My fiancé and I have booked our wedding venue and date but aren't actually applying for his visa until oct/nov time. We're starting to gather documents and evidence but there are rule changes coming in this summer so we're just waiting to see exactly what the government throws our way as it appears it's going to be a mighty shake up!

Anyway, good luck on your immigration journey and finding this site is definitely a good place to start! Any questions, just ask, there are fabulous people on here who have made the whole process so understandable for my fiancé and I and there are always others in the same situation as you


----------



## sjsmithis

Mervinia N said:


> I'm in the same boat as you... I'm a UKc, my fiancé is a USc and we've spent ages on this site, umm-ing and ahh-ing about what to do and where to get married but we decided on getting married here in the UK on a fiancé visa (I have two kids with my ex-husband so moving to the US is out - although it would have been my first choice lol)
> 
> My fiancé and I have booked our wedding venue and date but aren't actually applying for his visa until oct/nov time. We're starting to gather documents and evidence but there are rule changes coming in this summer so we're just waiting to see exactly what the government throws our way as it appears it's going to be a mighty shake up!
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your immigration journey and finding this site is definitely a good place to start! Any questions, just ask, there are fabulous people on here who have made the whole process so understandable for my fiancé and I and there are always others in the same situation as you


Thanks for your response. Congratulations too!  What documents do you need to get together and is it very expensive?


----------



## Davis1

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Davis1 said:


> K1 Process Flowchart


Oooh... I remember looking at that process and dreading having to go through it* and now mentally thanking the UKBA for being so much more straightforward and so much less invasive.

(*Once upon a time, long, long ago, I was engaged to an American... he broke it off for a stupid, selfish reason, leaving me free to travel around, do lots of fun stuff and eventually find my husband-to-be).


----------



## Mervinia N

sjsmithis said:


> Thanks for your response. Congratulations too!  What documents do you need to get together and is it very expensive?



This is what we're trying to put together over the next few months (all taken from various threads on here)....

Our birth certificates (originals)
My bio page of my passport (photocopy)
My decree absolute
Our bank statements (6 months - originals stamped from bank)
My Payslips (6 months)
My P60
My work contract (I've just started a new job)
His passport
His CV, pay slip from current job and possible job vacancies available in the UK that would be suitable for him.

Introduction letter (one each)
My mortgage statement
My gas & electrical bills
My council tax bill
Pictures of us at various times in various places
Evidence of IM/skype/fb/emails
Flight itineraries to show the time we've spent together
Wedding contract showing date & venue.
Email confirming registry office appointment for documentation checks and registrar booking for ceremony.

You don't think about keeping 'relationship evidence' when you're first together so I'm going back through emails and things for bookings receipts for flights and trips and things. Plus, who knows what extra documentation will be needed when the new rules come in!

I've also printed out a few copies of the VAF4A application form from the UKBA site (which is the form needed for a fiancé visa) and started to fill it in/read through the guidance notes to get a good feel of what's needed. 

It's fair to say that this is consuming our every waking thought at the moment lol However, checking this website daily keeps us up to date and just the right side of crazy


----------



## sjsmithis

Thanks for all the information and advice. At the moment, we're not looking to live in either the UK or the USA as we're English teachers and usually live abroad! Does anyone know how easy it is just to get married without applying for leave to remain etc? Would I still need all the documents?

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sjsmithis said:


> Thanks for all the information and advice. At the moment, we're not looking to live in either the UK or the USA as we're English teachers and usually live abroad! Does anyone know how easy it is just to get married without applying for leave to remain etc? Would I still need all the documents?
> 
> Thank you


It's my understanding that if you wanted to visit the UK on a Visitor's Permit, get married in the UK and then leave again before the Visitor's Permit is expired, you can do that without a special visa, on the caveat that you are required to leave once the Visitor's Permit is up and you are not allowed to access public funds (which is something you know already and would normally be a given).

While you don't need a special visa to get married, there are some legal obligations that you are required to fulfill before the county you want to get married in will let you get married.

Good Luck to you and Congratulations in advance! :clap2:


----------



## Joppa

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's my understanding that if you wanted to visit the UK on a Visitor's Permit, get married in the UK and then leave again before the Visitor's Permit is expired, you can do that without a special visa, on the caveat that you are required to leave once the Visitor's Permit is up and you are not allowed to access public funds (which is something you know already and would normally be a given).
> 
> While you don't need a special visa to get married, there are some legal obligations that you are required to fulfill before the county you want to get married in will let you get married.
> 
> Good Luck to you and Congratulations in advance!


That's not strictly speaking true. If you want to marry while on a visit to UK, you should get a marriage visitor visa beforehand. It's against a general visitor's conditions of stay to enter into marriage. True, since the abolition of certificate of approval, some registrars will agree to marry someone on general visit, but it's still against immigration rules. 
The only get-out excuse is if you originally entered with no intention of wedding, but there was a sudden change of plan. You need to justify it in any subsequent visa/leave application. But you should rather be 'correct' rather than rely on exceptions.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Joppa said:


> That's not strictly speaking true. If you want to marry while on a visit to UK, you should get a marriage visitor visa beforehand. It's against a general visitor's conditions of stay to enter into marriage. True, since the abolition of certificate of approval, some registrars will agree to marry someone on general visit, but it's still against immigration rules.
> The only get-out excuse is if you originally entered with no intention of wedding, but there was a sudden change of plan. You need to justify it in any subsequent visa/leave application. But you should rather be 'correct' rather than rely on exceptions.


Ah, I stand corrected.  

I knew that it was possible to do it without applying for Fiancé(e) visa, but didn't know the finer details. 

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ALKB

babystace806 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in a situation where I could really use a live person's advice.
> 
> My boyfriend and I have been together for almost two years. We met working overseas in Asia and lived there together for one year. He is from England and I am from America. We are both back in our home countries and have been back and forth to see each other for the last several months.
> 
> We want to get married, but we aren't sure which country would be best to have the ceremony. Ultimately, we plan for me to move over to England with him permantely once we are married.
> 
> I'm not sure if its easier for us to get married in the US and then apply for a spouse visa once we're married. Or, should we apply for a fiancee visa and then get married in England? The problem is that it seems like the fiancee visa takes ages to get and once we do get married, I'd have to wait another 2 months plus to get permission to work. Getting married in the US seems easier since he doesn't need a special visa, as he is not coming to stay permanently.
> 
> I'm so confused on a lot of the info for the spouse visa. I've had a hard time getting someone on the phone to get the proper info for my circumstance. It all seems so complicated. If anyone could help. I would be extremely grateful for the advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Babystace


If, for some reason you can´t get married in the US, I´d recommend Danmark as a quick, easy and cheap alternative to the UK Fiance visa.

I got married in Danmark after a total nightmare of trying to get permission to marry in Switzerland, where I was living back then. Since the rules in Germany (where I moved afterwards) looked very similar, we called the Danish Embassy and had everything sorted within two weeks.


----------



## sjsmithis

Thank you Canadian Girl! You've been really helpful


----------



## nyclon

sjsmithis said:


> Thank you Canadian Girl! You've been really helpful


Except her advice was incorrect. Did you read the susequent posts?


----------



## nwiseman

Hi

I have applied recently for my green card ( through marriage to my american wife ) , should i receive a temporary visa which enables me to work in the usa meantime ? Ive heard of people getting this but it has conditions if you leave usa etc....



Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

nwiseman said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied recently for my green card ( through marriage to my american wife ) , should i receive a temporary visa which enables me to work in the usa meantime ? Ive heard of people getting this but it has conditions if you leave usa etc....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Probably best to cross post this question in the USA branch, as they'd be better able to give you _correct_ advice... in this branch, we're all trying to get into and stay in the UK.


----------



## Davis1

nwiseman said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied recently for my green card ( through marriage to my american wife ) , should i receive a temporary visa which enables me to work in the usa meantime ? Ive heard of people getting this but it has conditions if you leave usa etc....
> Thanks



there is no temp visa ..presumably you wife has filed for a spousal visa 
and you are not in the US


----------



## zombieallen

izzysmum04 said:


> My hubby (UK) and I have been there, done that! You can get married in the US without any sort of special visa. My husband and I got married in my home state of West Virginia in 2004. He entered the US without making any special arrangements for himself, such as a visa. He had a return ticket and that was all they needed as proof he would be returning to the UK.


Could you tell a bit about the process for the spousal visa? Was there lots of red tape and special requirements, or was it basically like 'Ok, we're married, we want a visa'? Or somewhere in between?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joppa

It's really simple to get married in US if you don't intend to stay on afterwards. You can enter as a visitor (for many on ESTA/visa waiver), and just complete any formalities required by some states, like blood test. Your passport is usually the only document you need, but ask in advance if they require anything else. You should carry proof of returning to your home country, such as return flight booking, letter from your employer expecting you back at work etc in case border agents ask for it.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Scotland-bound bride from USA*



biggerfishtofry said:


> Hi Babystace,
> 
> I am now in a similar situation as you were, I am a US citizen and looking to marry my boyfriend who is a UK citizen. I am deciding between us getting married here in the U.S and then applying to a spouse visa in the UK or going the route of a fiancee visa and marrying in the UK.
> 
> Since this post was some time ago (hopefully worked it out and are now living together) I was curious as to what you ended up doing, if you were successful and what you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks!
> biggerfishtofry


I am a USC and my fiance is from Scotland. We also looked at all the options of where to marry and ultimately, to live. Our decision has been to have him come here for the wedding, and then for me to apply for the UK spousal visa immediately after the wedding using Priority Processing with the hope of my traveling home to Scotland within 4 weeks. He will only be here for about 18 days before returning to his job there.

We choose this route for these reasons:
1. He has a good job with extensive time off - not likely replaceable in the USA.
2. I won't have to work over there - I hate my current job and don't make enough to even speak of.
3. The visa process to get him here is just as expensive and takes about 8-12 months to complete - not attractive to me due to reasons 1 & 2.
4. While I would have LOVED to get married in Scotland, none of my family or friends could have afforded to attend and I wanted my daughter and grandson to be there, at least. He doesn't have any family to attend, and we will be having a ceilidh for his friends when I get there. To get both the UK fiancee and spousal visas is a very expensive way to go and beyond our means even if I'd wanted to do it.

In Maine, all we need to get the marriage license is our ID's and certified copies of divorce decrees. It costs $40, is available immediately and is good for 90 days. 

The only big negative is my leaving my daughter and grandson, otherwise it was a pretty easy decision. Scotland is my ancestral home and I can't wait to get there with him.

Good luck with weighing all the options to find what works best for you.
Laurel


----------

